# Kupplung für Chassis-Montage M12 oder größer



## vierlagig (27 März 2008)

benötige für den Kabelübergang von einem VEGADIS 61 zu VEGAPULS 67 eine Steckverbindung.

VEGADIS 61 ist außerhalb der Maschine installiert und VEGAPULS 67 in der Maschine, zur Zeit geht das Kabel durch eine M20-Verschraubung ... würde diese Verschraubung gern durch eine "Kupplung" (min. 6pol.) ersetzen, so dass ich von außen mit einem "Weibchen" und von innen mit einem "Männchen" stecken kann, das ganze in aggressiver Atmosphäre ...

weder bei Weidmüller, noch bei PHOENIX und auch bei RS bin ich nicht fündig geworden ... kennt von euch einer einen Lieferanten für sowas?


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 März 2008)

Hallo 4l,

ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob da was für Dich dabei ist, aber versuche es doch mal hier...


http://www.harting.com/en/


Vielleicht hilft's ja...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> http://www.harting.com/en/



so aufn ersten blick: nix dabei *grummel*


----------



## zotos (27 März 2008)

Sieh Dir mal die Hirschmann NR-Serie an. Die sind recht verbreitet.







EDIT: Die NR Serie passt doch nicht ;o( ich dachte die wären für M20 ist aber M26. Aber Hirschmann hat noch andere Varianten z.B. CM-Serie usw. http://products.hirschmann.de//inde...&pbparam=tid=297,spid=1,maid=1,view=1,pid=880


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Sieh Dir mal die Hirschmann NR-Serie an. Die sind recht verbreitet.



angeschaut und nur verbinder gefunden bei denen ich auf einer seite entweder crimpen oder löten muß ... möchte halt gern von innen und von außen stecken, so das ich die sensoren schon konfektioniert ins lager packen kann und der nur noch angeschraubt und gesteckt werden muß und andersrum außen trennen damit ich die kiste runterklappen kann ohne ein unnötig langes kabel zu haben ...


----------



## zotos (27 März 2008)

Sorry, mein Fehler:


vierlagig schrieb:


> ...das kann man doch alles nachlesen! *Lesen* muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ...


Ich habe Deine Frage nicht richtig gelesen. Durchgangsstecker oder wie man das nennt kenne ich nur aus dem Bereich BNC Stecker und Co.


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> EDIT: Die NR Serie passt doch nicht ;o( ich dachte die wären für M20 ist aber M26. Aber Hirschmann hat noch andere Varianten z.B. CM-Serie usw. http://products.hirschmann.de//inde...&pbparam=tid=297,spid=1,maid=1,view=1,pid=880



nen stufenbohrer hab ich  ... das ist nicht das problem...

ja, genau, durchgangsstecker ... für rj45 gibts die doch auch ... menno


----------



## marlob (27 März 2008)

Gucke mal hier
http://www.fischerconnectors.de/htm/Products-Body-Styles-Feedthrough-WDE.htm
In wieweit die deiner bösen Luft standhalten musst du mal fragen


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Gucke mal hier
> http://www.fischerconnectors.de/htm/Products-Body-Styles-Feedthrough-WDE.htm
> In wieweit die deiner bösen Luft standhalten musst du mal fragen



das sieht verdammt gut aus ... jetz nur noch dem einkauf verklickern das ich des zeuch brauch  ... ich wußte doch, es gibt sowas


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

hab jetzt ein angebot von fischer connectors vorliegen ... die preise sind ja, wie soll ich sagen, gesalzen ... 

etwas mehr als 80€ für eine wanddurchführung, dazu kommen stecker und kupplungen ... wie erklär ich das meinem chef 

gibts da nich was von ratiopharm?


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

*was sich lange wehrt wird endlich gut*

...und es gab doch was von PHOENIX-Contact und zwar in M16 ... aber selbst der vertreter hat eine geschlagene viertel stunde die kataloge wälzen müssen bis er es endlich gefunden hat... aber es hat sich gelohnt, statt 80€ pro wanddurchführung nur noch 12€, die stecker bewegen sich preislich auf dem selben niveau ... da darf man sich schon mal interbus-leitung für den sensoranschluß gönnen 

... und ich stelle fest: meine handy-kamera ist schrott ... geht halt doch nichts über eine digitale spiegelreflex ...


----------



## crash (10 Juni 2008)

ich kann auch nur Harting empfehlen.
die setzen wir überall ein (agressive Umgebung)
man muss da ein wenig suchen bei denen bis man das richtige findet.
http://www.harkis.harting.com/harkisng/de/series/han


----------

